# question on mounting lights



## B.Hud (Feb 12, 2011)

this fall i bought a g3 boat and am not quite sure how to mount the lights onto it. on my old war eagle boat we drilled holes in the handles of work bench clamps then mounted the lights on the clamps this way we could remove the lights easily. i dont think i will be able to use the clamps on this boat so i was curious how yall mounted lights onto your boats. i use the boat for more than just bowfishing so i cant have anything permanent on their. any pictures or ideas would be greatly appreciated

thanks guys 
BH


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 14, 2011)

This is how I did my old G3, I put them on the rail of the boat first but but figured I would try a platform.  This is on a g3 18-60


----------



## j_seph (Feb 14, 2011)

Get over to bowfishing country and you can get all the answers you could ever want


----------



## B.Hud (Feb 14, 2011)

Gaducker,  do those lights clamp onto the railing or did you have to drill into the boat 

thanks for the pictures btw


----------



## B.Hud (Feb 14, 2011)

j_seph said:


> Get over to bowfishing country and you can get all the answers you could ever want



okay thanks for the help i will see what they say!


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 14, 2011)

In The pic you see they are bolted to the underside of the deck.   I took that deck off that boat and it is sitting out back lookin for a new owner if you need a deck.


----------



## bukhuntr (Feb 18, 2011)

what size G3 does that deck fit?


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 19, 2011)

Well it was built on a 18-60 but could very easily be made to fit others.


----------



## JpEater (Feb 22, 2011)

Here is how I mount the HPS and MH fixtures I build. Its a one peice 1/4'' Laser cut aluminum bracket. Super sturdy and works very well! You can easily make some brackets like this with some steel flat bar and a welder.


----------

